# Desire Rabies RDA



## 3avape (7/4/17)

After Mad Dog,Desire Release a new amazing rda-the Rabies RDA,which come with a big capacity for your ejuice and you can DIY any wires on the 4 poles as you like.

























Specification:

-Material: aluminum-magnesium alloy and PEI
-Thread type: 510

Package includes:
1x Rabies RDA 
8x Screws
1x Screwdriver
2x large silicone o-ring
1x small silicone o-ring


----------



## Nightwalker (17/5/17)

Price?


----------



## 3avape (20/5/17)

hello you can check the price here http://www.3avape.com/desire-rabies-rda.html
you can use the Coupon code on our banner:3AUSA to get 10% discount,$18 after you use the code.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/17)




----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/17)

Sorry. Sirvape hooked me up. What an amazing dripper


----------



## 3avape (20/5/17)

that's ok.
yeah Rabies is amazing.btw,they released a new version for the mad dog 
maybe you will be interested in them:









http://www.3avape.com/fr/encom-desire-mad-dog-rdta-kit.html


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/17)

I hate you. It's Sooo beautiful. I just have to buy


----------



## 3avape (20/5/17)

Lol please don't hate me,I just know you will like it 
don't forget to use the coupon code if you want to buy
enjoy your weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

